# Huffing a tarantula - my T smells... AMAZING!!



## MrsHaas (Nov 14, 2014)

At the risk of seeming even more eccentric than I already do on this forum, I have to post about this. My Carlsbad green smells... AMAZING. Can't put my finger on it but it's an earthy incense like scent that only she has. I have 14 different tarantulas in my collection and she is the only one with this lovely aroma.  All 14 of my babies eat the same thing use the same substrate have the same heat eat the same food and the same time and are all within at least 6 feet of each other in my house so I'm guessing environmental factors are all the same. But with her, I can smell her delightful scent even through the top screen of her cage and when I handle her the sent is relatively strong and remains on my hands for a good 10 minutes after. Many people agree that she has a quite unique and Pleasant scent, some say it's similar to pachouli oil but I feel it's similar, but a less pungent odor. I have tried bottling the scent by touching her with a paper towel and sticking that paper towel in a jar - I'll see if it saves. I have given all my cages a good with and none of them seem to have this unique and gorgeous smell.
My arizona blonde has a similar scent but it's very weak as u can only detect it if u smell him directly while handling and it's so light that it doesn't linger. So... Now I ask you all, do your Ts have a particularly good - or bad - smell? Does anyone have this same experience w a Carlsbad green? Or arizona blonde? 




--J.Haas


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't own either spider Carlsbad green I don't often see for sale. My smell isn't good enough , nose always clogged.
What substrate you use could this effect the scent ???


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 14, 2014)

All fourteen have the same substrate, same heat, same food, same everything... So I doubt it's the substrate. Besides the smell itself is nothing like substrate... I've smell-checked all my cages several times before and it's just her for some reason? I know someone who said that their mm rosea smelled like vinegar no matter how many times she changed the cage. But this is a wonderful smell, I don't want it to go away by any means. Just curious if anyone else has had similar olfactory mysteries.


----------



## z32upgrader (Nov 14, 2014)

My adult female A. chalcodes also had a vey distinctive scent before she passed. I thought it was a product of old age, as she was quite old when I first got her. You're not alone in this. It was an interesting and pleasant scent in my opinion.


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh wow! Cool! I'm not crazy after all lol! But my carlsbad green has always had this and she's 15 now... I've had her for years and years. But got her as a MF.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 14, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Oh wow! Cool! I'm not crazy after all lol! But my carlsbad green has always had this and she's 15 now... I've had her for years and years. But got her as a MF.


Maybe someday ill buy these species, my A anax is tiny 4.5-5" not very bulky. Easy to house due to small size.
I would like a very good smelling T


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 14, 2014)

I love my carlsbad green one of my favs!


----------



## ArachnoFreak666 (Nov 14, 2014)

do you ever spray your house with scents after or during cleaning your house? or do you ever light incense in your house?


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 14, 2014)

Not really, no. Besides it's not the same scent as an incense and it only affect my carlsbad green and Arizona blonde, so I highly doubt it is due to home fragrances


----------



## RussoTuristo (Nov 14, 2014)

Ah yes, I know exactly what you're talking about. Be careful, that smell is addictive!

Latest research shows that tarantulas have developed a special kind of pheromone which, when inhaled by a human, affects the human central nervous system, giving the keeper a compulsion to buy more tarantulas and eventually breed them, thus providing a special survival mechanism. This groundbreaking discovery explains our desire to acquire more and more tarantulas. Eventually humans develop resistance to the pheromone, but while some manage to resist it fairly early and only end up buying two or three new tarantulas, those of us with weaker immune systems find it almost impossible to stop.

This theory explains everything. EVERYTHING!

(okay, I am bulls**tting you)

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 14, 2014)

You're right aBout one thing, all that huffing did get me hooked... Lol


----------



## cold blood (Nov 14, 2014)

Y'all are sick and really need to attend AA  (Arachnids Anonymous), pronto.


Meetings are at 7pm tonight, my place...bring a dessert and an exoskeleton to share.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArachnoFreak666 (Nov 14, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Y'all are sick and really need to attend AA  (Arachnids Anonymous), pronto.
> 
> 
> Meetings are at 7pm tonight, my place...bring a dessert and an exoskeleton to share.


lol sounds good, ill be there

---------- Post added 11-14-2014 at 06:19 PM ----------




MrsHaas said:


> Not really, no. Besides it's not the same scent as an incense and it only affect my carlsbad green and Arizona blonde, so I highly doubt it is due to home fragrances


i think i may buy one then, just to see if they really do have a certain smell to em


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 14, 2014)

Try it and lemme know if it's is as fragrant as mine!!!



--J.Haas


----------



## jigalojey (Nov 14, 2014)

The strangest thing I have ever read in this hobby in my life.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ArachnoFreak666 (Nov 14, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Try it and lemme know if it's is as fragrant as mine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


i probably will. got any site you would reccomend that has them available?


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 14, 2014)

I got mine years ago at a fair, never seen em for sale anywhere but one time on arachnoboards. You can search Carlsbad green and it may pop up? 



--J.Haas

---------- Post added 11-14-2014 at 06:30 PM ----------




jigalojey said:


> The strangest thing I have ever read in this hobby in my life.


Hahaha!! I aim to please



--J.Haas


----------



## sublimejimbob (Nov 14, 2014)

Freshly baked cork bark smells pretty great, sometimes I'll cook some up just for a good 'huff'!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoFreak666 (Nov 14, 2014)

sublimejimbob said:


> Freshly baked cork bark smells pretty great, sometimes I'll cook some up just for a good 'huff'!


lol cant that stuff catch on fire?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 14, 2014)

jigalojey said:


> The strangest thing I have ever read in this hobby in my life.


Yeah Huffing a tarantula is bizzarre, Why not get a candle instead....


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Nov 14, 2014)

All I can think of is huffing urticating hairs by accident!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ratluvr76 (Nov 14, 2014)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> All I can think of is huffing urticating hairs by accident!


That was my first thought but just thought... different strokes for different folks.. lol. Some people really do have much more sentitive noses than average.


----------



## tonypace2009 (Nov 14, 2014)

I wonder if her smell is related to being a mature female? A stronger smell would travel further helping the male locate her. Just a thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 15, 2014)

Hahaha wow.. im with jey.. iv been keeping exotics all my life and am apart of at least 30 forums.. and never have i seen this said about an invert.. or well anuthing and it not be the sub...   however ill say when baking coco/potting soil.. the smell of "chared earth" is just amazing to me.. (dont judge me i think i was a viking in a past life lol)

---------- Post added 11-15-2014 at 03:40 AM ----------




Tim Benzedrine said:


> All I can think of is huffing urticating hairs by accident!


Haha me too i seen title and was like "$5 says shes got UH in her nose"


----------



## David VB (Nov 15, 2014)

I use potting soil and turf mixed up for every enclosure and finish them of with peat moss. And only when i open the enclosure of the big female C. huahini, there is some nice smell too. I think it's the moss, but i don't smell it in the other enclosures.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 15, 2014)

Haven't stopped to smell my tarantulas, but maybe I will now. Why not...most people outside the hobby already think we're strange. This certainly helps your chances of being the weirdest man in the world. "I don't always huff tarantulas, but when I do, I prefer Carlsbad greens".

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 15, 2014)

Oreo said:


> Haven't stopped to smell my tarantulas, but maybe I will now. Why not...most people outside the hobby already think we're strange. This certainly helps your chances of being the weirdest man in the world. "I don't always huff tarantulas, but when I do, I prefer Carlsbad greens".


He he wants the weirds man in the world award. 
He should have "Smells OBT , and other old worlder day" Good luck ! which one smells the best?


----------



## Jack III (Nov 15, 2014)

Ya'll are a bit crazy.....in a good way.  Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 15, 2014)

I've never noticed any sort of smell besides the smell of cocofiber. Besides, I'd be too concerned about getting urticating hairs in my nose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Nov 15, 2014)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> He he wants the weirds man in the world award.
> He should have "Smells OBT , and other old worlder day" Good luck ! which one smells the best?


I'd guess the obt would smell like oranges.


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 15, 2014)

Oreo said:


> Haven't stopped to smell my tarantulas, but maybe I will now. Why not...most people outside the hobby already think we're strange. This certainly helps your chances of being the weirdest man in the world. "I don't always huff tarantulas, but when I do, I prefer Carlsbad greens".


Loooooool!!! My new signature!


----------



## RussoTuristo (Nov 15, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I'd guess the obt would smell like oranges.


It'd smell like hate and venom.


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 15, 2014)

RussoTuristo said:


> It'd smell like hate and venom.


Hmm.. discribe the smell a little more ;p..but i wonder wat itd taste like then ;p some Sp. venoms are pretty tasty imho xD


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Nov 15, 2014)

Clearly you have a problem and really should seek a 12-step program. I mean, I've seen people post that they were addicted to tarantulas, but this is crossing the line. Oh sure, some of us may light one up on occasion, but snorting them, that's crossing the line, man! And it starts out casual, but before you know it, you are in the back rooms of skeevie local pet shops, doing lines of urticating hairs off the stomachs of clerks who don't know the first thing about what they are selling!
You end up cruising the wrong side of town looking for breeders who will give you a fix- any fix. You may have started out with the champagne of urticating hairs, but when you hit burrow bottom, you'll settle for anything. You'll think nothing of snorting G. rosea if you can't find anything better.

Hit it, Clapton!

_If you want an itchy snout, you got to get her out, Carlsbad!
If she lives underground, dig until she's found, Carlsbad!

She don't bite, she, don't bite, she don't bite, Carlsbad!

If you wanna abuse your nasal tissues, Carlsbad!
When your day is done, there's just one option, Carlsbad!

She don't bite, she don't bite, she don't bite, Carlsbad!

If  your T blondi is gone, and you want to huff on, Carlsbad!
Don't  forget you'll react, with an allergy attack, Carlsbad!

She don't bite, she don't bite, she don't bite, CARLSBAD!_

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## sezra (Nov 15, 2014)

pheromones maybe? I cant say I've ever noticed any smells coming from my t's


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank u Oreo! I pride myself on my strangeness... U have no idea lol



--J.Haas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 15, 2014)

I just snorted the one over here, I'm going to need a MM in the Spring, babies fit up my nose better.  It smells like dirt to me, in a good way.  I don't think this thread is weird but I know I should lol.  You know what smells good that many wouldn't imagine, it's a pupating groung beetle, just getting it all out there haha!  Really though, ground beetles, at least some of them smell like a kind of perfume, very strange.


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 15, 2014)

ArachnoFreak666 said:


> i probably will. got any site you would reccomend that has them available?


I got mine at the 2010 coarsegold tarantula festival, I found the business card lpjust now for the person who sold it to me, here is what it says on the card:
Fig garden exotics
Tarantula dealer
Toll house, ca
Scottstarantulas.com
I highly doubt he'll remember selling to me tho...


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 16, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I'd guess the obt would smell like oranges.


I think they'd smell like Doritos


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 16, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> I got mine at the 2010 coarsegold tarantula festival, I found the business card lpjust now for the person who sold it to me, here is what it says on the card:
> Fig garden exotics
> Tarantula dealer
> Toll house, ca
> ...


Scottstarantulas.com stopped selling Ts a long time ago.I remember seeing Carlsbad green on his site. I should have bought some lol.
Guess owner of the site no longer is in hobby or quit breeding.


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 16, 2014)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Scottstarantulas.com stopped selling Ts a long time ago.I remember seeing Carlsbad green on his site. I should have bought some lol.
> Guess owner of the site no longer is in hobby or quit breeding.


Oh fiddle sticks!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 16, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Oh fiddle sticks!


Yeah its funny I was planning to order on that site, and it dissapeared before I did .


----------



## Amimia (Nov 16, 2014)

My new T. stirmi smells like a bitter chocolate, my mom thought I was crazy when I said that but I swear it does:biggrin:


----------



## ArachnoFreak666 (Nov 16, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> I got mine at the 2010 coarsegold tarantula festival, I found the business card lpjust now for the person who sold it to me, here is what it says on the card:
> Fig garden exotics
> Tarantula dealer
> Toll house, ca
> ...


thanks ill check that site out!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 16, 2014)

I just picture some poor sap reading this, taking a sniff at an inopportune moment, and getting a nostril full of urticating setae with all the suffering that could entail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicolas C (Nov 17, 2014)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> She don't bite, she don't bite, she don't bite, CARLSBAD![/I]


Well, I spent my ENTIRE morning singing this tune in my head with your improved lyrics... guess I should thank you???!!! 


Mrs Haas, you are "délicieusement étrange"! Don't ever change!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicolas C said:


> Mrs Haas, you are "délicieusement étrange"! Don't ever change!


Couldn't be any less weird if I tried!
No siree bob!


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 18, 2014)

tonypace2009 said:


> I wonder if her smell is related to being a mature female? A stronger smell would travel further helping the male locate her. Just a thought


The only thing fudging this theory is that my arizona blonde, which has a similar but not a strong scent, is a sub adult male...?



--J.Haas


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 18, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> The only thing fudging this theory is that my arizona blonde, which has a similar but not a strong scent, is a sub adult male...?
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


I never smelled my Texas tan, she is mean would bite me in the face .... She bit me finger once years ago.


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 18, 2014)

That sucks! I don't recommend giving her a whiff the lol ... Duh.   But I still wonder what could cause this... Does anyone on this forum have a Carlsbad green? MUST be at least a handful out there??



--J.Haas


----------



## z32upgrader (Nov 18, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> That sucks! I don't recommend giving her a whiff the lol ... Duh.   But I still wonder what could cause this... Does anyone on this forum have a Carlsbad green? MUST be at least a handful out there??
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


Jose does
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?260501-Carlsbad-green-tarantula&p=2256623#post2256623


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 18, 2014)

Funny... Mine is all black with a white helmet... These seem to be all black... Possibly I was giving the wrong info on the species?



--J.Haas

---------- Post added 11-18-2014 at 03:51 PM ----------

And eve stranger yet, this Jose fellow seems so have gotten his cars as green from the exact same dealer - Scott's tarantulas - which apparently has closed down... Seems like it's becoming more and more of a mystery



--J.Haas


----------



## advan (Nov 18, 2014)

_Aphonopelma_ sp. "Carlsbad Green" = _Aphonopelma gabeli_ (Smith, 1995)

MrsHaas, do you have a few photos? Preferably after recent molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 18, 2014)

I do! This first ones blurry 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'll take a pic of her when I get home in a few hours...




--J.Haas


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 18, 2014)

She's kinda pre molt right now I think....








--J.Haas


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 18, 2014)

IS that A hentzi?? Oklahoma Brown tarantula


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 18, 2014)

I just found the old recipes for Scott's tarantulas and I said "confirmed female, 15 years, Carlsbad green".... Ur guess is as good as mine at this point!



--J.Haas

---------- Post added 11-18-2014 at 09:04 PM ----------

Receipt** 



--J.Haas

---------- Post added 11-18-2014 at 09:07 PM ----------








Anyone got a stalker app so we can track this dude down lol



--J.Haas


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 18, 2014)

She dosnt look like a carlsbad I guess your huffing the wrong spider. Lolhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--VY1h7kyeo


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 18, 2014)

Woo?!! I gotta check my supplier! They're messin w my stash!!



--J.Haas


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 18, 2014)

i second the hentzi. i used to tickle these buggers out of burrows.. iv also tickled out other aphonopelmas. chalcodes, anax, vogeli, "A. mojave" , "A. wichitanum" and many more i cant remember.. but looks like a good ol hentzi. looks nothing like gabeli to me. legs are too black, not a big enough 'mask' colors are off.  this leads me to my assumption


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 18, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> i second the hentzi. i used to tickle these buggers out of burrows.. iv also tickled out other aphonopelmas. chalcodes, anax, vogeli, "A. mojave" , "A. wichitanum" and many more i cant remember.. but looks like a good ol hentzi. looks nothing like gabeli to me. legs are too black, not a big enough 'mask' colors are off.  this leads me to my assumption


WHats A hentzi growth rate? My A Anax grew like wildfire suppose to grow slow in this genus but all of them don't.


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 18, 2014)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> WHats A hentzi growth rate? My A Anax grew like wildfire suppose to grow slow in this genus but all of them don't.


you may have got a male? a. hentzi is afairly slow grower if not power fed. i know my great grandpa had one from day he moved into his house [lived there bout 40 yrs now]and it just passed and has an abandond burrow.. after about 10-15yrs they seen first clutch crawling around... ofcourse thats the wild not a pet. but power feeding isnt good after they hit a good size.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 18, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> you may have got a male? a. hentzi is afairly slow grower if not power fed. i know my great grandpa had one from day he moved into his house [lived there bout 40 yrs now]and it just passed and has an abandond burrow.. after about 10-15yrs they seen first clutch crawling around... ofcourse thats the wild not a pet. but power feeding isnt good after they hit a good size.


She is a sexed female 5" not bulky like my grammys & B vagans, ready to breed about 7 years I owned her. I kept her at low temps 65-75 year-round and didn't power-feed her, my LP is growing way slower. I suppose she could grow another Inch they are slow growers.


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 19, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> i second the hentzi. i used to tickle these buggers out of burrows.. iv also tickled out other aphonopelmas. chalcodes, anax, vogeli, "A. mojave" , "A. wichitanum" and many more i cant remember.. but looks like a good ol hentzi. looks nothing like gabeli to me. legs are too black, not a big enough 'mask' colors are off.  this leads me to my assumption


Well another mystery solved on arachnoboards... Kinda disappointed, kinda excited. But all in a day's work, thanks boys!



--J.Haas


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 19, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Well another mystery solved on arachnoboards... Kinda disappointed, kinda excited. But all in a day's work, thanks boys!
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


Yes but if I want to huff a T, I will now pick A hentzi. Poor Carlsbad we can figure out when we find a few specimen's,en to buy. I need some good smelling roaches, Dubia smell like dog/ cat food and oranges.


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 19, 2014)

A hentzi, cream of the crop huffing material right there!! Whatever u are, my little friend, you smell delicious!! Well have to see if my "bottling the scent of my tarantula" idea pans out lol



--J.Haas


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 19, 2014)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Yes but if I want to huff a T, I will now pick A hentzi. Poor Carlsbad we can figure out when we find a few specimen's,en to buy. I need some good smelling roaches, Dubia smell like dog/ cat food and oranges.


my roach cage smell like cardboard and my oranges smell like oranges... you must be mistaken pal.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 19, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> my roach cage smell like cardboard and my oranges smell like oranges... you must be mistaken pal.


 Do my roaches smell that way from uneaten dog/cat food? weird. I don't smell my Ts that's a bad idea. Good way to get bitten in the face.


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 19, 2014)

Her scent is very powerful and I can smell her from outside her cage, don't have to handle her to enjoy her aroma! That's the best part!



--J.Haas


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 19, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Her scent is very powerful and I can smell her from outside her cage, don't have to handle her to enjoy her aroma! That's the best part!
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


Yeah No luck handling my A anax , she already bit me once. I did pick up B vagans similar to pinch grabbing w/hand this rehouse she was very docile , usually she is mean.


----------



## Blue Jaye (Nov 25, 2014)

Mrs Haas sent me a piece of paper towel that she rubbed on her T to see if I could smell it , and sure enough it had a 
rather strong scent , similar to Myrrh with a hint of frankensense . Earthy and pungent but pleasant . Very cool IMO wish I 
had a good smelling T . I have had some mm rosea that had a funky vinegar smell to them . I cleaned the enclosure put all     new stuff in but within a day it would smell again . So I smelled the T and it was clearly coming from him didn't even have to   get my nose close , it was quite strong and not pleasant lol. Sorry Mrs.Haas for kinda hijacking your thread. And thank you for the smell test it was fun and interesting .


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 25, 2014)

Maybe this funky weathers broken my sniffer.. but the last week iv only done tank maintanance on a shelf thats ~5.5' tall so its right around my nose area.. the only smell i found was moist soil, and coco fiber (both damp and dry have a specific scent to me)  no earthy smell out of the normal excluding my gecko.. whos been having fun puting her leftovers in her water this week -.- and ofc thats a total dif smell and gone when clean lol..

---------- Post added 11-25-2014 at 09:30 AM ----------




Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Do my roaches smell that way from uneaten dog/cat food? weird. I don't smell my Ts that's a bad idea. Good way to get bitten in the face.


Totally mussed this, but oh yea. My BIN smells like uneaten food but i only give them enough to eat in 24 hrs and remove and trade off veg/fruit n dry (dog/cat/hog chow etc) but the roach itself.. let it live in a deli with just water crystals for a day ir so and it smells normal just like i add carrots to mine as i dust 20ish roaches for my geckos in one sitting cuz im lazy, and befor i shake uo the dust it only smells like carrots... ik iv smelled some FUNKY bins tho yuk coworkers bin smelled like dead rabbits yuckkk


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 25, 2014)

Blue Jaye said:


> Mrs Haas sent me a piece of paper towel that she rubbed on her T to see if I could smell it , and sure enough it had a
> rather strong scent , similar to Myrrh with a hint of frankensense . Earthy and pungent but pleasant . Very cool IMO wish I
> had a good smelling T . I have had some mm rosea that had a funky vinegar smell to them . I cleaned the enclosure put all     new stuff in but within a day it would smell again . So I smelled the T and it was clearly coming from him didn't even have to   get my nose close , it was quite strong and not pleasant lol. Sorry Mrs.Haas for kinda hijacking your thread. And thank you for the smell test it was fun and interesting .


!! Hijacked? Not at all! U proved me right lol I'm so glad u posted and that you can SMELL HER!!! Now I gotta look into getting a patent lol ... Any ppl have any great ideas for a perfume name lol? So excited that it lingers around in the bottle for more than a week! Wish everyone could enjoy this!!!



--J.Haas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 25, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> !! Hijacked? Not at all! U proved me right lol I'm so glad u posted and that you can SMELL HER!!! Now I gotta look into getting a patent lol ... Any ppl have any great ideas for a perfume name lol? So excited that it lingers around in the bottle for more than a week! Wish everyone could enjoy this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


Now to see if itd stay around in a liquid..

But why not just _"Aphonopelma"_ xD


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 25, 2014)

Eau de Aphonopelma lol!!  This would be a huge hit if I could make it a perfume Lpl I know it!



--J.Haas


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Nov 25, 2014)

Blue Jaye said:
			
		

> Mrs Haas sent me a piece of paper towel that she rubbed on her T to see if I could smell it , and sure enough it had a
> rather strong scent , similar to Myrrh with a hint of frankensense .


Oh, that's how dealers operate. The first snort is free, but then when you have a T. blondi-sized monkey on your back from the addiction, you'll pay a lot for your next fix!


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm the NEW kinda tarantula dealer lol!!



--J.Haas


----------

